# 1/48 Ju-287



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my scratch-built Ju-287


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scratch? Wow! Impressive. More photos, please.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

What did you make it out of? Also very awesome!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well it consists of a Combat Models He-177 vac-form fyselage with wings tail and horizontal stabilzers carved from .80 sheet styrene.I carved masters from red oak for the wheel spats and under-chin landing gear mounts and cst them in resin.The engines and Rato rockets were taken from a Hobbycraft Ar-234 kit.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice! how long did it take you? Also I saw your hobbyboss one, that was good too. I was wondering how you go about doing camouflage on the painting. I think I saw someone using silly putty?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Ju-287 took about 2 months all told to complete.I use a double-action Paasche VL for all of my cammo work and paint it free-hand.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is a 1/32 BF-109 G-6 that I cammeod free-hand.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm loving that camo work! I'll have to try it sometime


----------

